# Weaver Driving Harness?



## longhorngal (Dec 12, 2010)

Are they any good? I saw one on Ebay that says it's made by Weaver but searching the web can't find anything about them.

thanks!

Cara


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a big horse Weaver saddle and bridle. I just bought a mini bridle/breast band made by Weaver and love them! I can't speak for the harness but I really like their other stuff




.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ditto- I like the other mini products Weaver makes but haven't seen their harness. My guess is they'll be a decently made but not very fancy, more Amish-style harness with an overcheck like you'd buy in most catalogues. What do you want it for?

Leia


----------



## longhorngal (Dec 14, 2010)

I was thinking the same, that it would be well made but plain. I want to start driving our gelding again and would like to try to use it in some local shows to see if my daughter is interested in competing. She's almost 14 and has high functioning Autism. There are driving classes for special needs in AMHR aren't there? She says she would like to try driving so I'm all for it. My other daughter's riding instructor has shown minis in driving so I know I can count on her for some lessons. Just don't want to get too pricey right off the bat on equipment. Can't afford to anyway!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, AMHR has special needs classes for the physically or mentally handicapped. That's great that your daughter wants to try driving!





Just a word of caution, but in driving sometimes the phrase "Buy quality, cry once" really is true. Buying cheap off-brand harnesses or ones off Ebay often ends up costing you much more in the end because they don't fit or aren't good quality or both and you spend a ton of money trying to fix it then have to buy a new one anyway. And to add insult to injury, no one knowledgable wants to buy the original harness so you can't even recoup your investment!



I would sincerely recommend buying one of the reputable starter harnesses sold by Ozark Mini Tack or a similar company for around $250 as I think it will cost you far less in the end and we can vouch for the quality. It isn't going to break and cause an accident and a harness company like that will also exchange parts that don't fit or aren't right, unlike an Ebay vendor.

Just something to think about! We've all been there and learned the hard way.



A good harness, like a good cart, retains its resale value if it turns out your daughter isn't interested in driving.

Leia


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 14, 2010)

We have lots of Weaver products for our big horses and love them. Does it still have the weaver tags on it and is it stamped "weaver" on the back somewhere. Sometimes people claim to be selling Weaver products when they are not. It's happened to me before on Ebay.


----------



## longhorngal (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking at it again I don't think the whole thing is Weaver, I think I will pass on it. What about American Carts and Harness that advertises on this site? I know $250 isn't much to a lot of folks but right now it is to me! They have mini harnesses on there for $159.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 14, 2010)

longhorngal said:


> My other daughter's riding instructor has shown minis in driving so I know I can count on her for some lessons. Just don't want to get too pricey right off the bat on equipment. Can't afford to anyway!


You can't afford to buy a harness off of Ebay and have it not be right! Make sure that you get some good help measuring your horse so that you get a harness that fits. Getting a good instructor can help you save more $$ than worrying about cost right now. The same goes for a good harness maker. If a harness doesn't fit, a good harness maker will take it back and get you pieces that do. Yes, harnesses can come in sizes A and B, but if the seller is selling just a "mini size", they are kidding themselves. Minis are the HARDEST breed/size of horses to fit because of the range of what is a mini. We just had a discussion here a few weeks ago about our horses and what "size" equipment we use on them. Many of us have "A' sizes for some pieces of harness and "B" sizes for others on the same horse. When you compare a 30" mini mare to a 38" mini gelding, it's like the difference between a Section A Welsh pony and a Warmblood! Unless you REALLY know what you are doing, don't buy driving equipment off of Ebay!

Myrna


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 14, 2010)

Considering your situation, I would suggest that maybe if you can find someone that has all the equipment, including the horse, that might be the way to go. That way, you can find out if your daughter would enjoy it without a lot of investment at this time. We have taken on students that wish to show, and they show our horses until they are ready to move on to their own. It's a win-win. Our horses get worked, and the student gets good instruction while using a ready-to-go horse.

Myrna


----------

